# Why is Charlie shaking?



## CharlieB (Feb 9, 2016)

Recently Charlie had really started to become playful and energetic-he started to play with all his toys swinging around upside down etc and even trying to open his cage door! Then a couple of days ago he wasn't as playful anymore and we have noticed that he looks as though he is trembling, it's his wings mainly. He's eating and still enjoying attention so should we be concerned?
Does he need to see a vet?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Is your Charlie currently moulting and does the shaking persists on a long-term basis (longer than 30 minutes)?
Is this "shaking" only noticeable on the wings? Would you say the shaking looks like trembling or is it just a very subtle vibration on the wings?

Pet birds can lightly vibrate their wings when we approach them and they do this as a sign of affection when they are happy to see us. 
They can also vibrate the wings and lightly flap them when they are very happy and excited, mine usually do this when I place their cages outside for some sun and fresh air or when they are about to have out of cage time.

A video of your budgie could be helpful if you happen to record it.

If this shaking persists and you notice a decrease on your budgie's energy levels and appetite, then it would be best to have Charlie examined by an avian vet specialist.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## CharlieB (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for your advice, it has helped a lot 😊

I would describe it as a trembling in his wings, I will sit by his cage and observe how long he does it for. He used to regurgetate a lot when we went to his cage but has recently stopped-I wonder whether this is his new way of showing affection when we go to him? 

He's recently finished his first moult and it was just after that he had a very energetic spurt, it was as though he was hyper! He was very entertaining 😄
He's still eating well and chirping. If I can, tomorrow I will try and record him.

Thanks again


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since there's no other problems and from what I've heard, he only does it sometimes, then I think it's perfectly normal, although a video would help to confirm that 

One of our birds does this whenever she wants attention, she just sits there vibrating her wings until one of us goes to talk to her 

Charlie sounds like a cutie!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings and welcome aboard.I also agree with our friends as well.I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.blessings and look forward to some budgie photos soon.we're here if you need us.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I do not know for sure what is going on with Charlie. I would need to see it in person. Besides the help you get from people about the shaking Charlie is doiif it gets to where it it really worries you, do see a vet. They would know for sure what the problem is.


----------



## CharlieB (Feb 9, 2016)

Good news-Charlie hasn't trembled today and has been full of beans again-he loves playing the acrobat through his toy with plastic rings. I put him in our sunny back room and sprayed him gently with water which he really enjoyed. I never knew how entertaining these little birds can be, he absolutely loves our attention and can be quite demanding for it!

A picture of our gorgeous Charlie 😍


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Charlie is beautiful. I am glad he is better now...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad all is well with your gorgeous Charlie! Thank you for the update.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Charlie is such a handsome guy! :yellow face 2:

I'm glad to hear he's just fine, thanks for updating


----------

